# Help configuring ipw2100 + wpa_supplicant

## Leorossi

Hi all, first message in this forum.

I'm running Gentoo 2005.1 on a Acer Travelmate 290Lci.

I installed ipw2100 drivers for WLAN and followed Gentoo guide to configure everything.

I installed wpa_supplicant since my wireless router (3Com) is set to WEP-Encryption.

I don't know how to get all the stuff working.

Here are my sources:

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="3Com Reds"

   group=WEP104

   key_mgmt=NONE

   auth_alg=OPEN

   psk="my_password"

   priority=5

}

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

#dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

```

this is the output of my ./etc/init.d/net.eth1 start command

```

GentooBook init.d # ./net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ] 

*     eth1 connected to "3Com Reds" at 00:0F:CB:AE:5A:80

 *     not using any encryption

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ !! ]

GentooBook init.d #

```

I can't get an IP ... also from the router's log i can't see any comunications.

I tried to change the channel, to the one used by my router:

```

GentooBook init.d # iwconfig eth1 channel 11

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

```

Any help? I read so many pages and everyone says something different, I'm confused...

Thank you and happy new year  :Smile: 

----------

## dgaffuri

There's no need for wpa_supplicant if you use WEP. Anyway, check the errors running

```
wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1 -Dipw -d
```

Depending on driver version you may need to set -Dwext (and change accordingly /etc/conf.d/net).

----------

## Leorossi

What should I use for the WEP encryption?

this is the output of the wpa_supplicant command

```

GentooBook init.d # wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1 -Dipw -d

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ipw'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='3Com Reds'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_init is called

Own MAC address: 00:04:23:6e:11:2d

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=1

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 210 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

0: 00:0f:cb:ae:5a:80 ssid='3Com Reds' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

   selected non-WPA AP 00:0f:cb:ae:5a:80 ssid='3Com Reds'

Trying to associate with 00:0f:cb:ae:5a:80 (SSID='3Com Reds' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

wpa_driver_ipw_set_auth_alg: auth_alg=0x1

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:0f:cb:ae:5a:80

Association event - clear replay counter

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:0f:cb:ae:5a:80

Associated with 00:0f:cb:ae:5a:80

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state S_FORCE_AUTH

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

Cancelling authentication timeout

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAP: EAP entering state FAILURE

Signal 2 received - terminating [color=red]<---- I press CTRL-C since it was strucked for minutes... [/color]

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

```

----------

## gentoo_dude

You need to change -Dipw to -Dwext in /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## dgaffuri

It seems OK at first sight, it's correct that it keeps running until you interrupt it. Try to run dhcpcd eth1 from another session. You may check the status running

```
ipw_cli -i eth1 status
```

In alternative you may use iwconfig, just put a key_<essid> line in /etc/conf.d/net or /etc/conf.d/wireless (look at wireless.example for details) and remove

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
```

----------

## Leorossi

```

GentooBook ~ # wpa_cli -i eth1 status

bssid=00:0f:cb:ae:5a:80

ssid=3Com Reds

pairwise_cipher=NONE

group_cipher=NONE

key_mgmt=NONE

wpa_state=ASSOCIATED

Supplicant PAE state=UNKNOWN

suppPortStatus=Authorized

EAP state=FAILURE

```

now i will try with iwconfig   :Sad: 

----------

## dgaffuri

Sorry, now that I look better you should have

```
wep_key0=<hex wep key without dashes>

wep_tx_keyidx=0
```

in wpa_supplicant.conf instead of the psk entry, which is used for WPA-PSK and not for WEP.

----------

## Leorossi

```

GentooBook init.d # ./net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ] *     eth1 connected to "3Com Reds" at 00:blah:blah:

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ !! ]

```

Seems like dhcpcd is not well configured to gain an IP address from my access point...

Any other help?

----------

## Leorossi

Jan  3 19:25:48 GentooBook dhcpcd[10395]: broadcasting DHCP_DISCOVER

Jan  3 19:26:48 GentooBook dhcpcd[10395]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP ser ver response

This is an interesting part of my /var/log/messages

----------

## gentoo_dude

Are you sure that your 3com router is dhcp server enabled?  Also do you use MAC filtering on the router?  It's your MAC address on the allow list?

If it's not you might want to try to set up the ip manually in /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## Leorossi

I have another 3 pc's connected by wi-fi on that access point.

Nothing blocked, all dhcp served...I didn't put mac filtering (i will check again now)...

The only difference is that THIS notebook is 802.11b and others NIC are 802.11g (54Mbs), but the router i set in mixed mode "11b/11g".

Router is set on channel 11, but if i try to change channel....

```

GentooBook ~ # iwconfig eth1 channel 11

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

```

----------

## Leorossi

up!

----------

## flashiebo

Hi,

I also have problems with wpa_supplicant and ipw2200.

when i try to start net.eth1 this i what i get:

```
* Starting eth1

* Bringing up eth1

* Configuration not set for eth1 -assuming dhcp

* dhcp

*   eth1 does not exist                                                   [!!]

```

So i loaded my modules with modprobe

```
modprobe ipw2200
```

and tried again:

```
* Starting eth1

* Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

'.supported driver 'wext                               [!!]
```

I also tried -Dipw in my /etc/conf.d/net file and i got the same error

I don't know what is wrong...

----------

